# Geneseo 2009



## pbfoot (Jul 13, 2009)

great airshow aircraft flying from 10 til 5 , the temp was 75F or 23 c perfectly clear with no haze it got a bit cloudy towards end but it was high cloud, got there a little late (held up at US Immigration due to traffic)
This year was Navy aircraft


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent photos, pb!

Man, I'd sure like to try my hand at a DR.1...I've always liked those machines!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice pb! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 13, 2009)

Where was the show?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## earlyflyer (Jul 13, 2009)

I went to Geneseo 2009, also. IMHO it's the best airshow around. It's in Geneseo, NY, and features mostly WWI and earlier aircraft. Only one jet ever shows up, an F-15, for a short demo. Other than that, it's mostly the sound of old piston engines. Best of all, there's not a lick of concrete in site. Old airplanes and a grass strip. Who could ask for more?

I posted some pics from my point-and-shoot at Picasa Web Albums - Don - Geneseo Air S... Just ignore the pics of my kids...


----------



## earlyflyer (Jul 13, 2009)

BTW, pbfoot, you didn't happen to get a shot of that high-speed, low-pass by the P-51 did you?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice shots pbfoot, many thanks!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2009)

earlyflyer said:


> BTW, pbfoot, you didn't happen to get a shot of that high-speed, low-pass by the P-51 did you?


This one is before the heritage flight I missed the one after and I agree with you it is the one airshow I'll never miss


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet !

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2009)

Neil, sorry for this year but this is definately a planned vacation for me and the missus next year! I thought about it this whole weekend!

God, I HATE moving! 


Great shots!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2009)

The Hellcat came in from SoCal I believe Planes of Fame thats a long jaunt 2000miles+


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Neil, sorry for this year but this is definately a planned vacation for me and the missus next year! I thought about it this whole weekend!
> 
> God, I HATE moving!
> 
> ...


you better go I'm curious as to what next years theme will be 70yrs Battle of Britain or 65yrs after VE DAY


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2009)

I am salivating at those pics!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Lovely stuff pb, thanks for sharing!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice stuff, Neil!

The Hellcat is from Camarillo, at the CAF museum down there. That is a LONG way in a Hellcat. I remember them talking about adding the drop tanks a week or so ago. Good to see it made it okay.

I love that Helldiver too.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 15, 2009)

last but not least W7 the C47 was in the very first wave on D Day and may have hauled the Band of Brothers


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2009)

ohhhhh, I am sooo planning for this next year!!!

Great stuff, Pb!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2009)

Great shots PB!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool shots! I really like the Dr 1.


Wheels


----------

